# Where are the training files stored???



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

I use the garmin training center with my 305. My old computer crashed on me. I can access the drives, but anytime I try to open a program, it freezes up and a crapload of virus stuff starts making me start to go epileptic. 

Does anyone know where those files are stored? What is their extension in the file name? I'd like to be able to copy them onto my flash drive and put them on my new computer...which has kick ass viral protection...so I'm not worried about spreading the vd from my old computer to the new one.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Nope, sorry. My database is named Tim_2010 but that does not come up in a search. Wjem I backup from GTC, it names it Tim_2010_tcdatabasebackup.tcx but that is the only file when I search for Tim*.* or *.tcx. No clue, call Garmin.


----------



## dbarrett (Jun 29, 2006)

On My Computer (running XP) it's in \Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GARMIN\Training Center\TCAcct

Good luck recovering your data!


----------

